# Ever seen a Golden Sable GSD like mine?



## puffswami

.......I never have. His papers are GSD. But recently someone mentioned that he must be Malinois because there is no way that she has never seen a dog that was a golden sable color like mine (apparently her family raised GSDs in the Midwest). 

It makes me wonder. I have never ever seen a GSD like mine even on the internet. There are similars but none that are yellowish-gold in color like a lab.

Maybe he isn't a GSD like I have always assumed, Thoughts?


----------



## CeCe

He's gorgeous! I've seen a few at my local rescues. There was a member here who's dog passed away and it looked like yours. My dog has a saddle and people think she's part mal-I think the general public don't realize how many colors GSDs come in. I've never seen a saddle less shepherd with such a nice mask as yours, though.


----------



## KZoppa

I've seen two that looked like yours and several pictures on the internet as well....


----------



## KZoppa

Some i've found online....


----------



## puffswami

KZoppa said:


> Some i've found online....


Cool. This dog is even more yellow than my dog. I started to think that maybe my papers didn't mean anything and he was mixed GSD/Malinois/???. I don't care I love my dog as much as anyone ever could. 

thanks for the feedback!


----------



## KZoppa

puffswami said:


> Cool. This dog is even more yellow than my dog. I started to think that maybe my papers didn't mean anything and he was mixed GSD/Malinois/???. I don't care I love my dog as much as anyone ever could.
> 
> thanks for the feedback!


 
glad I could help. I wish I had pics of the ones I've met but I was so in awe of their coloring it didn't cross my mind until I was already at home lol.


----------



## nitemares

looks pretty GSD to me. haven't seen that color in real life, but his Golden is not really golden, it's more like the tan color most sables have, or more precisely the lighter phase of the sable color change.


----------



## Piper'sgrl

He is a nice looking boy..but hes got a red hue on his back and ears..I wonder maybe if he is almost like a faded liver sable or something..But i guess if he wa liver at all he would have that pinky looking nose and around his eyes...But looks like his pigment isnt too light. He's cute w.e his colour is..if hes called a golden sable then I guess thats what he is lol


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

You have a very handsome boy, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## SukiGirl

Our girl is 1/2 Mali and she has the same coloring. I saw a chart once on the different color combos for GSDs and the closest we've come to a determination on Suki's coloring is 'Blonde' GSD. Her father was a sable, mom was a Mali.


----------



## msvette2u

Someone else here posted pics recently of their dog which they thought to be "red sable" and there was a lot of explanation of those color patterns.


----------



## SukiGirl

msvette2u said:


> Someone else here posted pics recently of their dog which they thought to be "red sable" and there was a lot of explanation of those color patterns.


Yes, our girl has a slight red hue to her as well. Can you point out the thread? I'd be interested to see some others with the same coloring?


----------



## carmspack

in early publications and a very early "standard" that I read , there was provision for a colour like this and it was called FAWN --- not a variation of sable


----------



## msvette2u

SukiGirl said:


> Yes, our girl has a slight red hue to her as well. Can you point out the thread? I'd be interested to see some others with the same coloring?


Geepers, it's been a few months. I'm not sure I can find it again. I think it's in Pictures??


----------



## MichaelE

Ossie at five years old. He was a rescue I got when he was about 10 months they guessed.


----------



## msvette2u

OK I found one but I thought there was another - still searching.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-do-you-think-about-my-pups-conformation.html


----------



## martemchik

Yeah there is another guy on here with a very light colored shepherd. He was thinking about showing her as well but I think he realized that the coat would pretty much make it impossible to win anything.

How do you know your dog is a sable? I'm just wondering what lead you to that conclusion. Do you have a pedigree that you can post? To me it looks more like a saddle back with a very washed out saddle, its usually what leads to this type of coloring.


----------



## Jax08

what did his parents look like? If you have his papers, then you should have the breeders name? Find them and ask for pictures.


----------



## CassandGunnar

This is our girl, Lucy. When she came into rescue, she was listed as a Mal/GSD mix. Other than the color, I see no Mal in her. It's hard to tell from her pics, but she is very tall and large. (Almost 90 lbs)
A couple of weeks ago, we "failed" her as fosters and my wife and I decided to adopt her ouselves and keep her.


----------



## kiya

KZoppa said:


> Some i've found online....


 OMG I just have to have this dog, he/she is exactly how Kiya looks.


----------



## Rerun

Looks like a very washed out GSD, I see no malinois at all in him. Most people can't properly identity a mal, and have no idea that GSDs can come in that color.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hectormauritius

*Hector*

found that the exact term is AY sable german shepherd

Mine Hector, 22 months old


----------



## carmspack

I'd be interested in the pedigree . To my eye this dog looks more malinois than it does GSD. Structure , shoulder , and head .


----------



## RZZNSTR

Good looking dog...


----------



## newlie

SukiGirl said:


> Our girl is 1/2 Mali and she has the same coloring. I saw a chart once on the different color combos for GSDs and the closest we've come to a determination on Suki's coloring is 'Blonde' GSD. Her father was a sable, mom was a Mali.


All beautiful dogs! I love the picture of your girl with his head on the pillow!


----------



## Cschmidt88

Ay sable (True sable, what is called "sable" in GSDs is actually agouti) is a dominant gene that one parent needs to be expressing. So unless one of the parents was the same, I would suspect hung papers.
Dog Coat Colour Genetics


----------



## Anubis_Star

carmspack said:


> I'd be interested in the pedigree . To my eye this dog looks more malinois than it does GSD. Structure , shoulder , and head .


I 100% agree. I would bet anything there is malinois in there


----------



## btsbarton

Came across this thread on Google, looking for images of GSDs in similar color to my boy Fritz. Fritz was listed as GSD mix at the shelter (adopted him a week ago) but I can't think what else he could be mixed with despite the golden coloring. He's currently about 75lbs and could still serve to gain a few more pounds I think...still a bit skinny around his ribs 

Don't mind the bandages, he bolted after a heard of Elk this morning, he got a couple cuts on his feet running thru the woods probably stepped on a sharp rock or stick .thankful he came back though.


----------



## btsbarton

Here's a better picture I just took of him in profile


----------



## Lobo dog

Hmm to me he doesn't quite look like the dogs KZoppa shared. Those dogs look like saddle-less shepherds not sables. Maybe you guy is a faded liver sable? But it is interesting to me that he would still have black on his face and tail. He is beautiful


----------



## btsbarton

Well I looked at a bunch of pictures of malinois and has me thinking that might be what he is. I had never even heard of that breed until today... If you showed me a picture of one before today I would have called it a gsd, they do appear similar to the untrained eye. 
Fritzs facial shape is a bit different to most of the ones in seeing pictures of, but his coloring is pretty spot on to many im seeing pix of ... And he does have a ton of energy. 

I'm mostly just curious what he is for curiosities sake... No matter what he is he's a great dog. Needs a bit of training, but I can tell he is smart. Very affectionate and friendly. High energy and extreme prey drive though! (as evidenced by taking off after the heard of elk this morning)


----------



## gsdsar

I don't see malinois in him. I see maybe a bully breed. The shape of his head is square and his ear set is off. 

He sure is handsome!!


----------



## HOBY

Looks like my childhood dog Thunder. Handsome. He was a Boxer/Shepherd Mix. Tan with medium short fur, right front paw was white, white star on his chest, light black mask. Followed me everywhere. Lived over 15 years. Oh my...the memories. RIP Thunder.


----------



## HOBY

To the original post. I knew 2 of these type shepherds, wheat with a black mask. Queen owned by a friend and Duke by another friend [circa 1960s].


----------



## d4lilbitz

gsdsar said:


> I don't see malinois in him. I see maybe a bully breed. The shape of his head is square and his ear set is off.
> 
> He sure is handsome!!


I was thinking the same thing...some sort of bully. Working with shelter dogs, I've seen some GSD x bully mixes similar to this guy. He is a handsome pup regardless though!


----------



## Kellmurph001

I had a German Shepherd rough Collie mix and she was a red saddle back.


----------



## DHolmes82

I couldn't get the pictures from the original post, but this is Max he is half GSD half Mal. There are more and more Mals running around and subsequently more mixs. I have seen full blood GSD''s with washed out tan coats as well, they are considered a flaw, some breeders tout as a rare color. The guy who created the breed said a good dog can't be a bad color, or something to that effect. There are a lot of breeders crossing the breeds trying to get the best out of both, that's another post though.


----------



## RocksJewel

*AKC Registered Sable Shepard*

Hi there,
Your Shepherd is gorgeous!!! Ours is the same color....he is AKC registered and it goes back 4 generations....as soon as I figure out how to post a pic I will...we get stopped all the time....


----------



## RocksJewel

Achilles....Our sable GSD...he has cream and white in his 3rd generation.....he is 6 months in this picture....


----------



## Liulfr

RocksJewel said:


> Achilles....Our sable GSD...he has cream and white in his 3rd generation.....he is 6 months in this picture....


 Beautiful pup!


----------



## lytrefry

My male gsd has the same coloring.. but even less black. He is a light red sable. He has black throughout his entire body but it isn't noticeable at all compared to yours!


----------



## 2suthrn

Great question! 

So I'm actually a Mal & GSD fan and am also active duty military. Some of our working dogs are cross bred through the military working dog MWD program. They're trying to get the best out of breeds such as the agility and durability of a Mal but the size of a GSD. 


Like you, I have a GSD/Mal type pup with unusual coloring, and the only time I've run across dogs that look just like mine are rarely in pictures of a few of our MWDs, rescues or in Google searches. 

I want to do a DNA test, but don't know how accurate those are for dogs. I've searched online for blond or golden sables but have only found breeders for almost pure white ones with no mask. 

I've tried to find out more about comparable MWDs but haven't gotten anywhere with them either. They had one that looked like Phoenix's twin in a recruiting video a few years ago. If anyone knows anyone breeding pups like either of ours, please let me know. Mine is smaller and square backed like a Mal (70-75 pounds as a male) but has the chill temperament of a GSD.




puffswami said:


> .......I never have. His papers are GSD. But recently someone mentioned that he must be Malinois because there is no way that she has never seen a dog that was a golden sable color like mine (apparently her family raised GSDs in the Midwest).
> 
> It makes me wonder. I have never ever seen a GSD like mine even on the internet. There are similars but none that are yellowish-gold in color like a lab.
> 
> Maybe he isn't a GSD like I have always assumed, Thoughts?


----------



## 2suthrn

More Phoenix pictures


----------



## 2suthrn

Was Lucy out of Minnesota? My rescue (out of Malinois Rescue) was left at the vet in Texas...looks a lot like Lucy.



CassandGunnar said:


> This is our girl, Lucy. When she came into rescue, she was listed as a Mal/GSD mix. Other than the color, I see no Mal in her. It's hard to tell from her pics, but she is very tall and large. (Almost 90 lbs)
> A couple of weeks ago, we "failed" her as fosters and my wife and I decided to adopt her ouselves and keep her.


----------



## beib

Our puppy Mya looks like that. Her father is a pure bred long hair GSD with typical black and tan markings (photo not shown); I can't tell what her mother (see the first photo) is, and the owner said she is mostly GSD, with the possibility of Malinois a couple of generations back. There are a number of black and tan pups in the litter, and Mys is one of the tan puppies. I attached photos of Mya when she was 14 weeks, 12 weeks, and 10 weeks. 

We plan to do some genetic testing for our curiosity.


----------



## Goldenshepard

I actually have one that looks just like yours exactly.


----------



## Kathrynil

puffswami said:


> .......I never have. His papers are GSD. But recently someone mentioned that he must be Malinois because there is no way that she has never seen a dog that was a golden sable color like mine (apparently her family raised GSDs in the Midwest).
> 
> It makes me wonder. I have never ever seen a GSD like mine even on the internet. There are similars but none that are yellowish-gold in color like a lab.
> 
> Maybe he isn't a GSD like I have always assumed, Thoughts?


I've seen GSDs like that! They are quite beautiful. Is he a rescue?


----------



## saintbob

Lovely dog....Mals like to dig holes in the yard.


----------



## GSDmix

puffswami said:


> .......I never have. His papers are GSD. But recently someone mentioned that he must be Malinois because there is no way that she has never seen a dog that was a golden sable color like mine (apparently her family raised GSDs in the Midwest).
> 
> It makes me wonder. I have never ever seen a GSD like mine even on the internet. There are similars but none that are yellowish-gold in color like a lab.
> 
> Maybe he isn't a GSD like I have always assumed, Thoughts?


Yes! My girl is mainly sable. We were told people thought she was Belgian Malinois but DNA test confirmed 50% GSD. 
Let me see if I can attach a picture......


----------



## GSDmix

GSDmix said:


> Yes! My girl is mainly sable. We were told people thought she was Belgian Malinois but DNA test confirmed 50% GSD.
> Let me see if I can attach a picture......


----------



## GSDmix

Here she is. Our beautiful 50% GSD. Mainly sable but her litter mates had more black and sable colors going on.


----------



## Golden sable owner

puffswami said:


> .......I never have. His papers are GSD. But recently someone mentioned that he must be Malinois because there is no way that she has never seen a dog that was a golden sable color like mine (apparently her family raised GSDs in the Midwest).
> 
> It makes me wonder. I have never ever seen a GSD like mine even on the internet. There are similars but none that are yellowish-gold in color like a lab.
> 
> Maybe he isn't a GSD like I have always assumed, Thoughts?


 Your German Shepherd is a golden sable he is a sable with the AU gene. It means that his undercoat is gold instead of black or gray or silver. I have a eight month German Shepherd that I have been trying to figure out exactly what his coat is and after a little bit of research I came to that determination. the other people that commented that showed pictures are showing fawns and they are different coats. How are you know it’s a sable is if you look at a hair and it has tri coloring also the tail will look like other sables tails (under part of his tail should be solid creme/gold and top should be sable)


----------



## puffswami

I am the original poster. My dog has been dead for several years. He died of lymphoma. I was thinking about him today and decided to log on. In fact, I think about him often. He was the best dog in the world and never bit or barked. He was 100% GSD without any Malinois or other breed in his line. I tried to get another dog like him from the breeder but was told he was an anomoly and they haven't had that golden sable in a litter since his birth. Also he was much bigger than a Malinois and was not lean.

I still have never seen a GSD as beautiful as my boy in my eyes at least. I can't wait to see him again. He is in the breed colors chart at the bottom left. The top of his back is in wheatish-golden color not dark or reddish in color.


----------



## LVROFSAM

I rescued what I was told by owner was a Belgian Malinois. I had DNA testing and found she is Ay Fawn GSD. She has a very healthy genetic health profile and low percentage of inbreeding. I had never heard of the less common colors and patterns. I absolutely love this girl and her color too. Wish they were more common. Would love to learn where she was bred and who her parents were.


----------



## Ilovefamily7

puffswami said:


> .......I never have. His papers are GSD. But recently someone mentioned that he must be Malinois because there is no way that she has never seen a dog that was a golden sable color like mine (apparently her family raised GSDs in the Midwest).
> 
> It makes me wonder. I have never ever seen a GSD like mine even on the internet. There are similars but none that are yellowish-gold in color like a lab.
> 
> Maybe he isn't a GSD like I have always assumed, Thoughts?


I have one but he's 4 mths but I'm pretty sure he's going to look a lot like him.


----------



## Gryphon1234

DHolmes82 said:


> I couldn't get the pictures from the original post, but this is Max he is half GSD half Mal. There are more and more Mals running around and subsequently more mixs. I have seen full blood GSD''s with washed out tan coats as well, they are considered a flaw, some breeders tout as a rare color. The guy who created the breed said a good dog can't be a bad color, or something to that effect. There are a lot of breeders crossing the breeds trying to get the best out of both, that's another post though.


Oh my, I just adopted a puppy from the shelter and in shock I thought this was a photo of him for a second!
What a cutie (i'm a bit biased tho)

I was wondering what breed he is but this is a pretty good indicator


----------



## Poohbear

This is our new addition to the family. Was told she is only 9 months old and she is huge! Lanky right now but she is starting to fill out. Was wondering about her color also and that is how I wound up here.
All of y'all got some good looking pups!

Was wondering, as big as she is now, how much bigger will she get? I've had a Shepard in the past, she was all white and her name was Shasta. Wish I still had photos of her. Anyways what I was getting at is I don't care how big she will actually get, she will always be part of the family. But I'm 6'2" and when she jumps up on me with her paws on my shoulders we are almost eye to eye.


----------



## GSDagonay

puffswami said:


> .......I never have. His papers are GSD. But recently someone mentioned that he must be Malinois because there is no way that she has never seen a dog that was a golden sable color like mine (apparently her family raised GSDs in the Midwest).
> 
> It makes me wonder. I have never ever seen a GSD like mine even on the internet. There are similars but none that are yellowish-gold in color like a lab.
> 
> Maybe he isn't a GSD like I have always assumed, Thoughts?


 I have also the same color like you have. At first i was shocked because she looks like a malinois but on the papers she is a GSD. She’s 6mos old


----------



## Just_Another_Face

I have two, a 7 month old brother and sister combo. I recently got them DNA tested and they were 100% GSD. Which now leaves me baffled as they are uncommon.
The DNA test labels them as Sable but they clearly lack some of the colorings of standard GSDs (ex. Saddle is non-existent). Maggie has perfectly pitched ears, while Maverick has one pitched and one floppy.

I’d really like to learn more if anyone has information!

Maggie









Maverick









Maggie (L) & Maverick (R)


----------



## dogma13




----------



## Rabidwolfie

Mixed or not, he is BEAUTIFUL!!! Color and shape. What a magnificent animal.


----------



## Just_Another_Face

Rabidwolfie said:


> Mixed or not, he is BEAUTIFUL!!! Color and shape. What a magnificent animal.


Thank you! They certainly give my other dog a run for her money when they gang up on her. She’s a pit-bull mix.


----------



## StockyShepherd

puffswami said:


> .......I never have. His papers are GSD. But recently someone mentioned that he must be Malinois because there is no way that she has never seen a dog that was a golden sable color like mine (apparently her family raised GSDs in the Midwest).
> 
> It makes me wonder. I have never ever seen a GSD like mine even on the internet. There are similars but none that are yellowish-gold in color like a lab.
> 
> Maybe he isn't a GSD like I have always assumed, Thoughts?


Yes! My gsd is also a golden sable purebred gsd


----------



## StockyShepherd

puffswami said:


> .......I never have. His papers are GSD. But recently someone mentioned that he must be Malinois because there is no way that she has never seen a dog that was a golden sable color like mine (apparently her family raised GSDs in the Midwest).
> 
> It makes me wonder. I have never ever seen a GSD like mine even on the internet. There are similars but none that are yellowish-gold in color like a lab.
> 
> Maybe he isn't a GSD like I have always assumed, Thoughts?










Here is a side angle of my golden sable


----------



## Cecebbyxd

2suthrn said:


> Great question!
> 
> So I'm actually a Mal & GSD fan and am also active duty military. Some of our working dogs are cross bred through the military working dog MWD program. They're trying to get the best out of breeds such as the agility and durability of a Mal but the size of a GSD.
> 
> 
> Like you, I have a GSD/Mal type pup with unusual coloring, and the only time I've run across dogs that look just like mine are rarely in pictures of a few of our MWDs, rescues or in Google searches.
> 
> I want to do a DNA test, but don't know how accurate those are for dogs. I've searched online for blond or golden sables but have only found breeders for almost pure white ones with no mask.
> 
> I've tried to find out more about comparable MWDs but haven't gotten anywhere with them either. They had one that looked like Phoenix's twin in a recruiting video a few years ago. If anyone knows anyone breeding pups like either of ours, please let me know. Mine is smaller and square backed like a Mal (70-75 pounds as a male) but has the chill temperament of a GSD.



The breeder I’m going through has a GSD like yours , they say it’s rare but possible , go back and forth from Golden Shepherd , Fawn shepherd , Golden sable shepherd . I just bought a puppy with the same colorings and these are the parents : they are long coated so slight different! Or maybe they have some Belgian mallinois in them who knows lol


----------



## Jeffrey Fawkes

Hi everyone. What a beautiful bunch of doggos in this thread. I have never seen golden GSD like yours, don't see any GSDs all really. But I adopted a GSD puppy a year ago and wanted to show him off. He's not really golden, more of a defective black & red or black & tan.


----------



## dogma13

He's not defective, he's sable


----------



## Sunsilver

Yes, not fawn, I guess the best description would be a light sable as opposed to a black sable (one with lots of black pigment). 

The preference is for GSDs to have dark pigment, so judges would prefer a darker sable over your dog, so maybe that's why someone may have said your dog is 'defective'.  But it doesn't matter a hoot outside the show ring!


----------



## Jeffrey Fawkes

That was my term lol, other people keep accusing him of being a malinois. But he's GSD and a lovely boy.

Thank you for identifying his colour as sable. I had no idea and describe him as having all the colours you can get by toasting light rye bread. With pastrami when yawning.


----------



## Jeffrey Fawkes

Incidentallly, he's more like his father (mother on the right).


----------



## TayStrike

Looks GSD head/shape to me and I have seen plenty of GSDs that colour without the more traditional black saddle and markings.


----------



## Jeffrey Fawkes

I wonder if GSDs in general are just not popular here (southwestern Ontario). I can remember seeing one 3-4 years ago...but in my mind GSDs always had a saddle. Anyway, I've ordered a dna test just for kicks so we'll see what else he has in his makeup.


----------



## Jeffrey Fawkes

Aaaaannnd....he's a German Shepherd.

Here's what the test says:


Results for your dog Jeffrey Fawkes


  
Level S
 
German Shepherd Dog
 
This is a summary of your results. Your paperwork and certificate will be e-mailed to you shortly. 
 
*What your dog’s breed composition means*​ 
*Level S*
This category recognizes a *single breed match*. There was only 1 breed found at a high level in the DNA of this dog. No other breeds were present. Many dogs will not have a breed in this category unless one or both parents were purebred or had 50% or more of this breed.


----------



## WNGD

Jeffrey Fawkes said:


> I wonder if GSDs in general are just not popular here (southwestern Ontario). I can remember seeing one 3-4 years ago...but in my mind GSDs always had a saddle. Anyway, I've ordered a dna test just for kicks so we'll see what else he has in his makeup.


The GSD is one of the most popular breeds in North America (unfortunately) and big percentage of the members on here are from all over ON. Not sure why SW ON would be different. A lot of people don't understand that GSD come in black, white, black and tan, black and red, black and silver and yes all manner of sable etc and even blue, liver and panda.

Maybe you're seeing some and don't know it 😜


----------



## Sunsilver

I remember the first time I saw a golden sable GSD. I wasn't sure it WAS a GSD, so I asked the owner. She said yes, and also told me the dog was a rescue she'd adopted. It had a large area of scar tissue along its shoulder and side, where someone had thrown a caustic chemical on it. 😥


----------



## Leah00

This is my mom and stepdad’s dog, Red. He just showed up at their house one day and never left. No idea if or what he’s mixed with but he’s beautiful and a very good dog.


----------



## Jeffrey Fawkes

WNGD said:


> The GSD is one of the most popular breeds in North America (unfortunately) and big percentage of the members on here are from all over ON. Not sure why SW ON would be different. A lot of people don't understand that GSD come in black, white, black and tan, black and red, black and silver and yes all manner of sable etc and even blue, liver and panda.
> 
> Maybe you're seeing some and don't know it 😜


No I know the shape of a GSD. Maybe they're driving around in SUVs instead of being walked like the many other dogs around here.


----------



## Madeline Holcomb

I think my pup is the same! I had never heard of that coat either. We have his sister who is a Black and Tan saddle. 










puffswami said:


> .......I never have. His papers are GSD. But recently someone mentioned that he must be Malinois because there is no way that she has never seen a dog that was a golden sable color like mine (apparently her family raised GSDs in the Midwest).
> 
> It makes me wonder. I have never ever seen a GSD like mine even on the internet. There are similars but none that are yellowish-gold in color like a lab.
> 
> Maybe he isn't a GSD like I have always assumed, Thoughts?


----------



## Madeline Holcomb

MichaelE said:


> Ossie at five years old. He was a rescue I got when he was about 10 months they guessed.


Our pup is named Ozzy and looks just like Ossie


----------



## Mallk1

Thor is a golden shepherd ( ay sable) same colouring - 10 months old


----------



## Madeline Holcomb

Mallk1 said:


> Thor is a golden shepherd ( ay sable) same colouring - 10 months old


He’s gorgeous!


----------



## Cheezhead19

This is our new pup Veli. We were told he was a 50/50 GSD/Mal, but he was a rescue surrendered to the WA GSD rescue so who knows about the breeder. Just got embark DNA results that say 100% GSD


----------



## akashpandey

SukiGirl said:


> Our girl is 1/2 Mali and she has the same coloring. I saw a chart once on the different color combos for GSDs and the closest we've come to a determination on Suki's coloring is 'Blonde' GSD. Hedfather was a sable, mom was a Mali.


your female gsd is dublicate of my two female gsd which i have . suddenly on seeing the image i was shocked that each and every thing , even the face design and structure both are same . many people do not believe that my gsd is pure but i know that she is . and many pictures i am getting from internet which is same as yours/mine. many people do not know that in many color combination german sephered are found but they only know about few of the popular color and combination are known to them and for them rest of the color which is their seems them to be mix/cross .


----------



## Txbbq

Interesting read. Here’s one to add to it. Mix of some sort


----------



## KandK

puffswami said:


> I am the original poster. My dog has been dead for several years. He died of lymphoma. I was thinking about him today and decided to log on. In fact, I think about him often. He was the best dog in the world and never bit or barked. He was 100% GSD without any Malinois or other breed in his line. I tried to get another dog like him from the breeder but was told he was an anomoly and they haven't had that golden sable in a litter since his birth. Also he was much bigger than a Malinois and was not lean.
> 
> I still have never seen a GSD as beautiful as my boy in my eyes at least. I can't wait to see him again. He is in the breed colors chart at the bottom left. The top of his back is in wheatish-golden color not dark or reddish in color.
> 
> View attachment 563195


Beautiful dog. I also know how you feel, there was one GSD that I was very close to, whom I think about often. 

Many of you in this thread have good looking dogs. I just recently got a pair of littermates that everyone keeps saying look like Malinois. They are eight months old and the father was a solid black working line, whereas the mother was a fawn color with black mask. I am wondering what the thoughts are on this forum?


----------

